# Saturdays walk with V's.(lots of pic's-sorry)



## Zoton (Feb 4, 2014)

Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr

Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr


Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr

Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr

Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr

Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr

Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr

Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr

Merthyr Mawr 24/04/2016 by Robert James, on Flickr


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow! Such a neat looking spot. (And this is the one place you don't need to apologize for lots of pics.)


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Love ALL the pictures, What a beautiful place, where are you??
What a fun Vizsla party...
Thanks for sharing, great photos!!


----------



## cuddlebuglove (Apr 27, 2014)

Poetry in motion 8)! Wish that it was a video on YouTube.


----------

